# hornwort,copepod question



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

hello everyone, i recently grabbed a bunch of hornwort plants from a local brackish water canal,i have them sitting in 2 ,1 gallon plastic buckets ,,i noticed today that there are many dead copepods,but also many live copepods,,i know there are freshwater and saltwater copepods i was wondering if anyone knew if i can use freshwater for them or should i use salt water,ide like to save and raise the little guys ,there are also some small baby crabs ,my guess is that they are blue crabs(also when i added water to the plants it was regular tap water with no declorinator ,not knowing there were living things inside of the plants ,silly me just forgot.any help would be great ,thanks alot,,,dht


----------



## dht (Dec 25, 2011)

correction, they are amphipods


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd set up two buckets, one with fresh water the other with brakish water put a few critters in each and see what happens. I don't know what kind of fish you have, but a test livebearer of any sort would tell you how much the fish like to eat them.

I have my kiddie pools set up for summer breeding and the weather is not cooperating. I am however netting several hundred mosquito larva daily and my Endlers, Swords and Bettas are gorging themselves silly.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Amphipods (Gammarus) are good as fodder for large cichlids or Aplocheilus, Belonesox. But for Guppy and Platy they are too large.


----------



## seove (Sep 22, 2014)

I just received a mixed batch of 200 pods yesterday. I can't wait to see them working in the tank. Getting pods from the wild is tricky because there are about 1200 different kinds, some of which are parasitic.

BTW, amphipods you can see from across the room. Copepods? You may need a closer viewpoint.


----------

